#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-12-15
 * alexneb saludo 0/
 * alexneb me piro... ta luego ^^
 * alexneb a cenar
 * alexneb instalando scripts.. ara vengo
 * alexneb ara vengo
#ubuntu-es-locos 2012-12-10
<psycl0> hola
<psycl0> necesito algo de ayuda con mi ubuntu que no quiere bootear, alguno podria darme una mano? gracias!
